# Suffix Performance Braid



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone use this stuff? My wife bought me a Spheros 14000 and a 6' Okuma Cedros Speed jigging rod for our 2nd anniversary and I was thinking about the 80#.

Also, there is a $10 mail in rebate on the 300 yd spools right now.

http://www.sufix.com/usa/


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i use it for my bay rod in the 30# and i love it so far.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Suffix Performance Braid ..is very good.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Try it for yourself but IMO it just twists up too bad. The wind knots are a nightmare. I had to go back to Power Pro.


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

66% of users agree, suffix is the way to go! AUF, what test are you using? I don't have any experience with braid in the 80# range, but with a 20# test diameter braid are wind knots a real problem?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried 150 yd spool of 20lb Suffix. The line does not get soft. It does not stretch. The spool stays relatively firm. Backlashes are easier to get out with less knotting. I will never use Power Pro again. I got me 3 more spools of Suffix.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

suffix its a good braid with a great ABS for jigging , casting its another story. go with 65 lb you'll have more line capability on your spheros & there is not much of a difference on ABS compared to the 80lb JMO.
Do your self a favor an change the factory drag washer on your reel , for less than $10 you will have a much smother & better drag.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Tuna Kabob said:


> 66% of users agree, suffix is the way to go! AUF, what test are you using? I don't have any experience with braid in the 80# range, but with a 20# test diameter braid are wind knots a real problem?


I was buying the 50# stuff for lure fishing inshore. I've tried it a few times with the same results.


----------



## Tuna Kabob (Jun 18, 2007)

MM, thanks for the input. That is just what I needed because I was wondering about the 65. I think the reel holds 220 yards of 20# diameter, so I would have 80 yards left over on a 300yd spool. I already ordered the washers and grease to go with them. It's amazing what you can learn on here.

AUF, thanks for the reply as well.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I use the 65 and 80 lb on my reels for sharks and offshore. Definitely like it more than powerpro.


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

By far the best #30 braid for 5000 sized shimanos.
For your reel and casting in the GOM I suggest the #60 or #80. 
For jigging I would recommend other line as there are softer braids that are metered (colored) that would help during jigging.

I will experiment with the Suffix metered braid and review my thoughts.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Enoch said:


> By far the best #30 braid for 5000 sized shimanos.
> For your reel and casting in the GOM I suggest the #60 or #80.
> For jigging I would recommend other line as there are softer braids that are metered (colored) that would help during jigging.
> 
> I will experiment with the Suffix metered braid and review my thoughts.


Hi enoch , I 've ordered a 600yds of Tuff line indicator to compared to Suffix metered. 
So far without wetting the lines yet, the Tuff its by far more soft & if Im not mistaken its a 12 strand which means that the ABS its also higher.
The 65lb ABS is 74lb & the 80lb is ABS is 94lb , plus they are splicible.
i need to find some data on the suffix , however I have been using siffix for a long time and had no issues or whatsoever


----------

